# Killington, Stowe, Stratton, Whiteface HELP!!



## CalvaryCougar33 (Sep 6, 2017)

My family would like to plan a trip out to the VT, NY area for christmas. Mostly we go out west but they would like to try east coast for some reason :embarrased1: Anyway out of VT and NY and maybe even NH where would be the best place for resturants and village area. My mom doesn't ski and her favorite part is getting to go to a really nice meal with the family. Also walking the village (we went to vail and she liked it alot). I myself love park riding, and my sister and brother in law like tree riding and are fairly advanced riders. Any advice? I was thinking killington but the lack of resort around it scares me.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The thing about the East Coast is that there are no real ski towns where the base of the mountain is the village/town. Your best bet would be Stowe I think. It's a really nice town, however it's a good 10/15m from the mountain so you'd be doing a little bit of driving to get to the hill. Smugglers Notch is a few minutes up the road also.

If you want to drive in the ~1hr range you could also stay in Burlington which is a pretty nice town. U of VT is there, so its a typical college town, not really int he rowdy way, but lots of places to eat, etc.

Jay Peak as an all inclusive is perhaps an option. I haven't been there so am unsure of exactly how large it is as far as restaurants and things to do during the day, but it does have a really nice water park for the kids at night.

I don't think I'd plan anything south of Stowe for xmas. That time is year is going to be hit or miss weather wise.


----------



## CalvaryCougar33 (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks! Anyone else?


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

F00bar has summed it up very well. I have been to Jay and your mother would be bored to death after one day. Great hill, but no village and NOTHING, I mean there is nothing around to even go to. Ditto for Smuggs.

I have not been to Stowe, but I would second the vote for it being the best option in the east for what you are looking for. Mt. Tremblant does have what you are looking for, but it is north of Montreal; not where you are looking.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Whiteface never gets love but it should. Lake Placid is 10 minutes from the lifts. Snow and such not as good imo but the town is fun, awesome old movie theater that's very unique, all the Olympic venue tourist stuff. It is a small town, don't get me wrong but there's plenty of fun to be had and it's very pretty. As far as ski town next to the mountain go with activities, it'll be hard to beat in that area. If the upper mountain is open and not sheet ice it offers plenty of aggressive terrain too, but be warned, a lot of times it can be blue sheet ice up top so don't get overly hopeful on that.That's easily my suggestion if you have non skiiers and riders with you. If it were a pure terrain trip I'd probably change my suggestion but for east coast riding it won't leave you wanting.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes its Whiteface or Stowe. Two great mountains and two quintessential new england villages that offer lots of shopping and dining options. I tend to lean towards Stowe for the early season as their snow-making, regardless of mother nature, will have much of the mountain open. Whiteface as noted has a rep for sometimes being cold/icy that is earned, but has some really fun terrain. I think its tough to beat the the off trail stuff on mansfield and you have awesome trees, but you can't expect those to be in that early... though last year by new years it was game on in much of the woods.

I would say for both.. best get on plan making now. That is a very popular time given the charm of Lake Placid / Stowe. I do a family trip to stowe over new years and usually book in July


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

stay in burlington, vt and go to stowe or smugglers' notch


----------



## The_Squid (Dec 15, 2008)

Stratton meets everything you've mentioned. It goes for that village vibe with shops and stuff. It has good parks and great tree skiing. It doesn't get as much snow places in Northern VT like Stowe or Jay though.


----------



## The_Squid (Dec 15, 2008)

Okemo could be a good bet too. The town of Ludlow is nice with lots of restaurants and is walkable. Killington isn't far from there either if you want some variety.


----------



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

Foobar nailed it. 

Keep in mind the notch between Stowe and Smuggs (108 Northbound of Stowe) is closed during the winter. 

DO NOT waste your time south of killington during holiday periods. 

Killington has the best nightlife and dining options as a whole. Few bars at the base's for yuh moms to kick it at as well.

Whats your plan for lodging man? Slopeside/walk to lifts? 10 minute drive to lifts? 45 minute drive to lifts?
We could help more if we knew what you and your fam had in mind in the aspect.


----------

